# Autoglym Fast Glass/Autoglym Glass Polish



## donal7

Hi All,

Which of the above is best for windows?

Or do you need to apply Fast Glass to then apply Glass Polish?

Cheers


----------



## sam1832

i used the AG glass polish the other day for the first time, 

i cleaned the windows with just standard hous hold glass cleaner inside and out, then i polished on some AG glass ploish and buffed off

They look really good now, i wasnt expecting that much from it but i would deffo buy some more


----------



## lilesk

I've always had trouble with the Glass Polish, and found it leaves residue which is hard to get off. perhaps I'm doing something wrong.
I find Fast Glass easier to use.


----------



## adseybear

I use the fast glass as a day to day window cleaner, normally keep a bottle hidden in the car somewhere. 

Glass polish has a bit more cleaning power to it, and I use that when the windows are dirty and could do with a really good clean, i find it excellent stuff. 

No need to use both together, glass polish leaves no residue when its buffed off completely, and leaves a great finish, no need to follow ith fast glass. 

I think to put it simply

Windows that havnt been cleaned for a while - glass polish

General day to day window cleaning - fast glass

Also find it useful for budging little stuff on the paintwork, dried on bugs, bird poo etc..


----------



## adseybear

lilesk said:


> I've always had trouble with the Glass Polish, and found it leaves residue which is hard to get off. perhaps I'm doing something wrong.
> I find Fast Glass easier to use.


Quite surprising how little of it you need to use, never get any residue left when i use it, and a flawless finish.


----------



## mattsbmw

I always use fast glass, bet glass cleaner i have ever used.


----------



## Davemm

as with most glass cleaners use less product, it makes life a lot easier.

i personally have both as has been said above the fast glass is easier to just finish the windows off after a dry of the car, but i am finding my self using the glass polish more these days as its still easy and fast to use with a couple of cloths.


----------



## *Das*

Always used AG Glass Polish, I don't like fast glass as I find it leaves streaks. IMO the polish is better as when its dry you just buff it off, you can see where it is so don't leave any behind and once removed leaves a brilliant sheen. A lot of people complain it leaves a lot of residue, if it does, IMO, your using too much.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Haddint cleaned my windows in ages and did a long spin (200 miles) to wich even with my wipers on full coulnt remove the bug guts even with loads of spray !!!

Started with AG Fast glass for the heavy gunk, followed by AG glass pollish, then after buffing the polish off, one more quick light spray of fast Glass just incase i missed a bit of polish residue. 
for real extra clearness, i sealed the windows with Rain-X. Amazing stuff !!

Sounds like alot of work but it only takes 5-10 min max. 20 with the Rain-X

I can honestly say, after i did this,
I was driving down town and went to call one of my friends out the window and ended head butting it (ouch) 
thought the window was open hahaha   

there is such a thing as too clean haha


----------



## dmv

Me personally I always use Glass polish. Glass polish I find removes road grime off the outside, where as fast glass doesnt. Also my experience fast glass always smears. Never had a problem with glass polish. Only use small amounts. If you end up with loads of chalk on the cloth when wiping off you have put too much on. As they say in this case less is more.


----------



## Defined Reflections

I use both,but dont you just love the smell of the polish? or is that just me


----------



## kyle_s

I always use AG Glass Polish. Wash the car first (and dry) then just apply the glass polish. I also like the facts that when it dries you can see what you need to buff off, and isn't streaky. Always gives great results. I only use a plain microfibre cloth on the interior glass (no products).


----------



## Alsone

AG glass polish is very good but personally I only use it on the exterior and in the house on mirrors because the product dries then buffs off to a blue dust residue that can get onto other surfaces especially if you do use too much.

I've now bought some Megs NXT for the interior and the results are amazing. 

So for me its AG GP for outside and Megs for inside.


----------



## kyle_s

Yeah same as me, exterior glass only on the car. I use it on all exterior glass on my car. Straight after I used it, it started peeing down on my drive home from work and I didn't even need the windscreen wipers as the water beaded and ran straight off. Was great! :thumb:

I also use it on mirrors and my shower screen in my house buffed off with a MF cloth.


----------



## Daza

I used AG glass polish for the first time the other day (been sat in my garage for months lol) and i was very impressed  dont need to use alot at all!!! my fav glass cleaner so far


----------



## TMM

I have both. I find the glass polish isn't necessary unless you have bad mineral deposits.


----------



## beko1987

I used glass polish on a friends car and foundi t really good. Bought my own bottle now, and will use it later.

I like fast glass due to the speed it works. Regarding the smearing post above, I usually spray and wipe in, then leave it to dry smeary. A good buff with a clean MF brings the glass to a mirror shine.

To be honest, I used to SRP my windows, and they always came up well then too!


----------



## pete5570

Fast glass it top stuff. I've never had the need to use anything else, if the windows are really bad (they really shouldn't get too bad), i would use one of those bug remover sponges while i was cleaning the car, but fast glass is good enough to shift most stuff. Great on the window wipers ans seals also.


----------



## kyle_s

Does fast glass cause the water to bead and run off the windows or does it literally just clean the windows?


----------



## Morph78

Always use AG Glass Polish. Great stuff.

Find it comes up even better if you use a glass specific microfibre rather than just a plain one. I used this one:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-wonder-glass-polishing-towel.php?cPath=64


----------



## Ravinder

I wasn't quite sure whether I had to use fast glass and the polish together each time I was cleaning the windows? I take it that's not the case then. I used both last week and will wash the car later this week so I can get away with just applying the polish?


----------



## C-220

I have alive hate relationship with AG Glass polish. I love it because it's Autoglym but hate applying it.
I find I either have too little or far too much .... Too little and I can't get the glass clean no matter how hard I rub, too much and it makes all that white chalky powder mess and still looks like it's not working. 
But when it pees down with rain, big time as it does up here most of the time, it just rolls beads off the windscreen no problems and no wyper squeak.


----------



## Gixxer6

I use both products, first Fast Glass with two passes to make sure that the glass is really clean and then apply the glass polish sparingly, if I use too much it leaves a powdery residue.


----------



## Focusaddict

FlawlessDetailing said:


> Haddint cleaned my windows in ages and did a long spin (200 miles) to wich even with my wipers on full coulnt remove the bug guts even with loads of spray !!!
> 
> Started with AG Fast glass for the heavy gunk, followed by AG glass pollish, then after buffing the polish off, one more quick light spray of fast Glass just incase i missed a bit of polish residue.
> for real extra clearness, i sealed the windows with Rain-X. Amazing stuff !!
> 
> Sounds like alot of work but it only takes 5-10 min max. 20 with the Rain-X
> 
> I can honestly say, after i did this,
> I was driving down town and went to call one of my friends out the window and ended head butting it (ouch)
> thought the window was open hahaha
> 
> there is such a thing as too clean haha


Once I wash the and dry the car I run the glass polish twice then do a final clean with rain-a window cleaner.


----------



## Ravinder

I do find that the fast glass does smear quite a bit. I think it's alright but I think I will try something different next time. I've only ever used fast glass for my windows. I'm quite tempted to go for the carlack glass sealing kit on CYC. I've heard some good things about it so will give that a whirl. I'll keep using fast glass until it runs out.


----------

